# Bottles in Sweden, Finland, and Russia?



## AndyR (Jun 5, 2003)

I will be going on a vacation this summer to Sweden, Finland, and possibly the St. Petersburg area of Russia. Does anyone know if any antique shops carrying bottles in these countries or museums with a nice collection? I know southern Sweden has a big glass-making industry, so we might get to one of the places where you can watch it being made, but of course I' m interested in old bottles.

 An advice would be great! Thanks!


----------



## AndyR (Sep 1, 2003)

*Report on bottles in Sweden and Finland!*

I had a great time in Sweden and Finland and was very pleasantly surprised to find neat old bottles in their antique shops! I bought a full-label medicine from Orebro, Sweden called " Salubrin,"  a beautiful blue-green soda or beer with stopper from Fjugesta, Sweden, a crude aqua green BIM with label from Narpes, Finland and a gorgeous amber medicine emobssed " Oxygenol"  on both sides. I also got a beautiful nurser and a very delicate but strange glass device (please see picture of the glass unit with two necks - any ideas what this was for? It was a bugger to get back to Texas without breaking!) 

 I would love to know something about Oxygenol or Salubrin if anyone knows anything about them. I even visited a wonderful little *bottle museum * in Portom, Finland! There are several famous glass factories in full operation in southern Sweden, but I didn' t get that far south. I will post seven images of my Sweden and Finland souvenirs as soon as I can figure out what' s messing up my posting ability. Stay tuned!


----------



## IRISH (Sep 2, 2003)

Did you see any codd' s or other patent soft drink bottles in Sweden or Finland ?, I can' t say that I' ve ever seen any from those countrys.
 Glad that you had fun, I' ll look forward to seeing the photo' s.


----------



## AndyR (Sep 6, 2003)

Now that you mention it, no, I didn' t see any codds or patent sodas in either country. LOTS of wines and liquors, though. I guess it is a heat source for those long winters ...

 Not being able to post the pictures is making me crazy (crazier), but I won' t give up.


----------



## AndyR (Sep 6, 2003)

*RE: Report on bottles in Sweden and Finland!*

Thanks so much for the info! Help from people like you makes this bottle forum so terrific! Thank you, thank you!


----------

